# Hola from Mexico



## Mex_Ghost (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello I have bought 4 Phyllocrania paradoxa nymphs last week, one just died, but I´m really excited with my mantis, I´m reading and learning every day, one of this mantis is L3 and the rest L2, the man who sold them to me told me that they were 2 males and 2 females, I´m not sure if they could be sexed at L2, Hi said that this particular mantis are simpler to diferenciate male and female, so This is my first question, is it posible??, my second is what way is the best to send Ooths from USA to Mexico??, by FedEx? UPS? is it a problem to send them? cause now I would like to have more!!!!

saludos from Mexico City

Arturo Garcia


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I have no clue how to send to Mexico, and i think ghost can be sexed young but i don't know how young....


----------



## revmdn (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome, Arturo!

My parents live in Mexico. They raise mantises and other bugs (as pets). I don't send anything to Mexico, including gifts, because of theft-in-transit issues with the customs/postal system. Otherwise, I like UPS (if only becuase I've worked for them for 15 years).

Mom's older Mexico Bugs Blog: http://lesgobuggin.blogspot.com/

Do you collect insects there? I'll be down there again next summer. Very excited to do some collecting again (mostly photos)!

Peter Clausen


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome, yes if u have good eyes, they can be sexed! I dont have good eyes though.... so welcome again, from OHIO!


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome! I received some P. paradoxa recently as well, good luck with them!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... very glad to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2009)

This is me... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/kat...eddyByeTime.gif


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I sent you an email, or someone called Rebecca asnwered me, I´m still loking how to get some orchid oots

saludos desde Mexico



hibiscusmile said:


> This is me... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/kat...eddyByeTime.gif


----------

